# WAH - We are Hardcore



## bcb (Sep 13, 2009)

Here it is! A tournament that hopefully will not fail. Be sure to get your matches done! This tourney will feature both this website and TTC (like another certain tourney) to recieve enough players. If you would like to sign-up please do so.

Oh, and if you think you may have problems with online try to practice playing online first with somebody on this site. If you are against someone from the other site I will help you get the codes via pm.

Pools' Results!
http://piedisliker.fileave.com/We%20Are%20Hardcore%20Pools.jpg

Bracket: 







My Predictions:

1. Waluigi
2. cornymikey
3. Silverstorms
4. djman900
5. HotDiggityDog
5. Zay+
7. John102
7. Horus

I predict that Waluigi is gonna smoke the rest of the competition, and that I'll lose to cornymikey and Horus.

Results:
20. Failtastic - DQ'd
20. Box-monkey - DQ'd
20. Hub12 - DQ'd (Sorry Hub, I warned you xD)
20. Princess Roxy Preciouspoof - DQ'd
20. Zippy Ultra Megazappet II - DQ'd
20. PokeLuver - DQ'd
20. azila123 - Never signed up.


Sign-ups (Closed):
bcb
archy1121
DevilGopher
Waluigi
cornymikey
John102
Zexion
The JJ
Horus
Box-monkey
djman900
Silverstorms
Hub12

Other Site:
PRP
Loud_Cliff_Wildmouth
PokeLuver
Big Dipper
MasterFangs
otto66
Failtastic
HotDiggityDog
kid icarus
Jimmy924
Zay+
Zippy Ultra Megazapper II 
azila123

(If we recieve more than 16 players we'll go into pools)

Stage List:

Neutrals:

Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Yoshi's Island

Counterpicks:

Delphino Plaza
Halberd
Castle Siege
Frigate Orpheon
Brinstar
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium (Melee)

Rules:
-No items
-3 stocks
-8 min. time limit
-Best 2/3 for all matches, except Winner's Finals, Loser's Finals, and Grand Finals. Those will be best 3/5.
-Meta Knight's infinate cape glitch is banned.
-If the timer runs out, the victor is determined by first stock, then percentage. If the timer runs out with the same stock and percentage, then a 1 stock, 3 minute game will be played on the same stage as before.
-If you have technical problems with your disc or wii, please tell me ahead of time so problems won't occur last minute. If you don't tell let me know before it starts, you will forfeit all of your matches you have problems with.
-If you main Kirby, Bowser, or Ike please tell me. You don't need to tell me which one you main, just tell me if you main one of those three. These three characters can result in problems for a minority of people.
-If Bowser, Ganondorf, King Dedede, Kirby, Wario, or Meta Knight use their suicide move to end a match, and the screen shows them as winning, they win. If the screen shows them losing, then they've lost.
-Chaingrabs are not banned. Infinates are not banned.
-Stalling is banned.


Stalling: The act of deliberately avoiding any and all conflict so that one may make the game unplayable. Running away from an opponent to reach a better position is not stalling, while doing an infinite grab endlessly against a wall is. Any infinite chain grabs most end quickly after 300% has been reached so as to prevent excessive stalling.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 13, 2009)

I may join, when will it be?


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 13, 2009)

*joins*


----------



## bcb (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm unsure. I'll see how fast the sign-ups go.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

palmada de cabeza

sure why not


----------



## bcb (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> palmada de cabeza
> 
> sure why not


That makes eight in one day. :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Sep 13, 2009)

Stupid Wii... not reading my SSBB disc.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 14, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## bcb (Sep 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Stupid Wii... not reading my SSBB disc.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Stupid Wii... not reading my SSBB disc.


 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 14, 2009)

One thing
no Delfino plaza... its banned in all real tournaments...
reason? because dedede can fly around continuously and never be hit...


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 14, 2009)

sign me up.

^First of all, who uses Dedede here? No one. And theres gonna be a time limit so it wont matter.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sign me up.
> 
> ^First of all, who uses Dedede here? No one. And theres gonna be a time limit so it wont matter.


that dosent mean the dedede wont attack :/
Plus if people know that dedede can cheat like that theres gonna be people playing him...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sign me up.
> 
> ^First of all, who uses Dedede here? No one. And theres gonna be a time limit so it wont matter.


i do .-/)


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 14, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyhoo, delfino square changes, so it wont always be that flying rectangle thingie.

Theres also probably gonna be a rule that says no stalling, and I doubt people would use him to do that. They might as well use Meta Knight instead.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant as their main. Anyone could use him and chain grab, but not well.


----------



## John102 (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG!

I love you bcb, sign me up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was my first main


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird.


----------



## bcb (Sep 14, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> One thing
> no Delfino plaza... its banned in all real tournaments...
> reason? because dedede can fly around continuously and never be hit...


No. It isn't banned in all real tournaments. D3 only has four jumps. If anyone, you should complain about MK. 6 jumps and two glides.

Check Genesis' stages. One of the biggest tourneys ever. http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=211141

Evo2k9: http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=229075

Usually RAINBOW CRUISE is legal. Delphino's staying on the list.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2009)

INB4TOURNEYDIES&BECOMESBRAWLTHREAD.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont go to the tournaments do you?
They either bann Dedede or the stage... every tournament in the southern hemisphere does


----------



## bcb (Sep 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> INB4TOURNEYDIES&BECOMESBRAWLTHREAD.


IT WON'T DIE.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WILL IT WILL


IT WILL ENCURR MY WRATH


----------



## bcb (Sep 14, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, those were the two most official tournaments this year. Check any tournament on AllisBrawl. You should find Delphino as a Counter.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K then

How much money does the winner get?


----------



## bcb (Sep 14, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here?

Zero. It's wi-fi. lol The only prize they'd get would be the title of first.


----------



## bcb (Sep 14, 2009)

For those of you that think this will die, think of this. Pools can eliminate all of the inactive members early. Once we get to the bracket there should mostly be active members.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> For those of you that think this will die, think of this. Pools can eliminate all of the inactive members early. Once we get to the bracket there should mostly be active members.


pools?

And it might die because of school. 9th grade is hard. :O


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 14, 2009)

[off topic!] how can u not like pie ur not american [ / off topic!]


----------



## bcb (Sep 15, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> [off topic!] how can u not like pie ur not american [ / off topic!]


Stereotype!

...Brawl related topics only please. :X

I added a ruleset to the OP.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 15, 2009)

FINAL DESTINATION
3 STOCKS
FOX ONLY

das hwo i pley


----------



## bcb (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> FINAL DESTINATION
> 3 STOCKS
> FOX ONLY
> 
> das hwo i pley


U MAD

This is a Brawl tourney. Not Melee. o_o


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> FINAL DESTINATION
> 3 STOCKS
> FOX ONLY
> 
> das hwo i pley


YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!!

NO ITEMS
MK ONLY
SMASHVILLE

Oh wait, that's not right....

ALL ITEMS
FK ON BB ONLY
N64 BC

Where's a MK tourney when I need one.....?


----------



## Zex (Sep 16, 2009)

Too late to join? If not im so in.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go sign up! I need to beat you because Corruptions Demise failed about the time I was almost up to you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????????????


----------



## John102 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey bcb, do you mind if I advertise this on another site? It might get dome more players, don't know how many experienced ones, but it'll get a few more.

Oh, and you know how to use tio right?

Mike you're in the 9th grade? I always thought you were going into 8th grade...


----------



## bcb (Sep 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hey bcb, do you mind if I advertise this on another site? It might get dome more players, don't know how many experienced ones, but it'll get a few more.
> 
> Oh, and you know how to use tio right?
> 
> Mike you're in the 9th grade? I always thought you were going into 8th grade...


If you want to John, go for it. But you'll have to start the thread, and give pms to them. :O

Yesh, I use tio.


----------



## John102 (Sep 16, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aight, I think I can do that.


----------



## bcb (Sep 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk then


----------



## John102 (Sep 16, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to start collecting FC's btw.


----------



## bcb (Sep 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


emmm... lazy. I'll do that when the tourney starts?


----------



## John102 (Sep 16, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it now.


----------



## bcb (Sep 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do it when sign-ups are over. :O


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah, I'm in 9th grade now. Do I sound that small to you?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solved? 
Ew, heavy weight characters. >_>
I seriously can't use beyond a middle weight character.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???

I don't know your terms, I have a life :V


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MKW. >_>  <_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irony in that statement is that you are on THIS site...
MKW terminology, noob.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>forums

;3c


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. I prefer Daisy, but most people use FK.


----------



## Josh (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll join


----------



## John102 (Sep 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> yeah, I'm in 9th grade now. Do I sound that small to you?


No, I just pictured you as in a grade lower than me since you're younger than me and all.....

OMG RYE-YOU-DOW IS HERE =0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b-day officially sucks now :U


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


join.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bcb (Sep 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... Freshmen.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 17, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then how old are you? :K

And I'm in a school where its 7-12, so take that, anus.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bcb (Sep 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... It's 9-12 at my school so you'd be freshman, cwapface.

Sophmore! (AKA 10th)


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 17, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and I'd get pelted with balloons. 

OMG, youre sooo. old!


----------



## bcb (Sep 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 15. Younger than Trela by a few months, lol.


----------



## John102 (Sep 17, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freshmen rape all.

Ryudo is a junior, that makes me feel REALLY young -.-


----------



## Zex (Sep 17, 2009)

Dammit i havent played brawl in a month. I better get practicing my quick attack cancel if i wana rape you girls.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Dammit i havent played brawl in a month. I better get practicing my quick attack cancel if i wana rape you girls.


chhh, like that is really that important. I can do that, but I barely use it. I can most likely pwn you. 

 I havent played in quite a bit too 'cause the last tourney died.


----------



## Zex (Sep 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pwn me eh? Probably due to my lack of playing, but I can probably still deliver a tough match. My edgegaurds are crazy. I use to triple thunder quite a bit. I really sucked at chaingrabs though.  <_<


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mabeh. I dont know for sure.

Triple thunder? Spam?  
:huh:


----------



## Zex (Sep 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a type of edgegaurd for pikachu. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md848biPmWA#movie_player

At 4:30. Usually works better than how it looked in this video. XD


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, mmk. Look forward to brawling you friday?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Sep 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shall I share some of my aged wisdom with you, young lad?


----------



## John102 (Sep 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yus master, teach me the ways of tall education.

h, btw, Mike, our marching band is going to NYC next month =0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

here's to hoping this thread doesn't become full of spam and tourney *censored.7.4*ry

owait!!!


----------



## John102 (Sep 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> here's to hoping this thread doesn't become full of spam and tourney *censored.7.4*ry
> 
> owait!!!


go away fewl, we don't like your kind around these parts.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the *censored.2.0* did you say twinny?

 :veryhappy:


----------



## John102 (Sep 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't studder, you heard me.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
where?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You  didn't  spell stutter right.

 <_<


----------



## bcb (Sep 18, 2009)

*whistles*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you know when it is yet???


----------



## bcb (Sep 18, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Do you know when it is yet???


When sign-ups slow down overall. John's got a third site coming or whatever so I'm waiting on him.


----------



## Horus (Sep 18, 2009)

can I still join?


----------



## bcb (Sep 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> can I still join?


U R in.


----------



## Horus (Sep 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay


----------



## Zex (Sep 18, 2009)

when shall the brackets be made.


----------



## bcb (Sep 18, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> when shall the brackets be made.


When sign-ups are over. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

lol@suaure's fail sig

that isn't roshi that's gohan >_>

anyways the name sucks dude >__>


----------



## Zex (Sep 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> lol@suaure's fail sig
> 
> that isn't roshi that's gohan >_>
> 
> anyways the name sucks dude >__>


oh yea well...


*thinks for 30 seconds*

KANYAYE WEST IS STUPID

EDIT - OK ITS KANYE WEST OR HOWEVER YOU SPELL IT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lrn2dbz
lrn2grammar


KTHX


----------



## Horus (Sep 18, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you and imma let you finish but your *censored.3.0*ing stupid


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you no want hot pocket you want relevant post

^5


----------



## Zex (Sep 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok pick on me. i get it. i see how it is.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dave we should double team him some time

C:


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> lol@suaure's fail sig
> 
> that isn't roshi that's gohan >_>
> 
> anyways the name sucks dude >__>


Yes, the name sucks.

My name was a million times better.


----------



## Box-monkey (Sep 19, 2009)

Can I enter?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 19, 2009)

Im on both sites


----------



## Zex (Sep 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok enough about my fail sig everyone knows i suck.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 19, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your name was hella corny.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, and your's isn't?

Learn to string epic words together.


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm hungry for brawl 

Owning Mikey with Falco gives me motivation

@Zexion: I heard the name Suaure and now I hate you


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted the initials to sound cool.

WAH!


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

HELL YES! The tourney I'm going to tomorrow will have a livestream! DDDD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

kso...

now we can see all the acne-filled 16 year olds C:

jk bcb xD

Anyways, any estimated setup yet?

And yes Silver, yours had a nice ring to it.


----------



## Josh (Sep 19, 2009)

So when are we starting?


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> kso...
> 
> now we can see all the acne-filled 16 year olds C:
> 
> ...


uuhhh... i use tio, collect some fc's, and pm people, maybe knock out ones that don't participate and get 16 players for the main bracket. doubles bracket, of course.


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> So when are we starting?


lololol when sign-ups are over. If John doesn't give me some sign-ups from that first site soon, we may start without that other site.


----------



## Josh (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk Just PM Me when it starts


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'kay


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> HELL YES! The tourney I'm going to tomorrow will have a livestream! DDDD


neva mind no stream cuz no interweb access


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't care that much anyway.


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm hungry for brawl
> 
> Owning Mikey with Falco gives me motivation
> 
> @Zexion: I heard the name Suaure and now I hate you


*cough*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wombo combo him =D

i'll be falcon =d


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AIN'T FALCO! THAT AIN'T FALCO!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't remember much from the video but i think he also said "i'm so hard right now"


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/pD_imYhNoQ4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/pD_imYhNoQ4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a gif too?

wow


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


it r legend


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.

well we can actually wombo combo suaure IF YOU USED FALCON OR FOX ;-;

I ACTUALLY USE BOTH BUT YOU'D BE SOME USELESS LOG IF YOU USED FALCO


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know me.


PERSONALLY, I PREFER THE AIR MOTHA *censored.3.0*A


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HANDS OFF MY BREAD PREY


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlQOFeRj-uc

^get on a computer and click


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am on a computer ._.

lol i competed in a brawl tourney once.

everyone was saying 'HANDS OFF MY BREAD HANDS OFF MY BREAD"

then i beat the guy and everyone's like "damn you did ok dude..."


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE YOU DID OK...


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

lol 1 1/2 pages of xeladude and horus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol 1 1/2 pages of xeladude and horus.


LIVIN THE DREAM ;'D


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

lol geek2geek ads.

I'm thinking about ending sign-ups Friday. Sound good?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm down with it


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

^^^ hot


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ^^^ hot


looks like a fat emo :l


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's MY fat emo. Hands off.


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....hahahaha...........

...

hahahhaaa!

That was a good one Horus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your posted image does not exist


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR POSTED IMAGE DOES NOT EXIST!


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wat


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

FRONAGE
WAT


DFSA

ADFS
DSF
DFS







HEY GUYS WHO WANTS TO FFA BEFORE I AC


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> FRONAGE
> WAT
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you can join my games nor can I join yours


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ficksed that 86420


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O orly

den lets do this *censored.2.0*


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

Oohzie. I wanna FFA. :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

ok ima go on


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

Gimme a few minutes, I'll be there.

...chat on a chat site or something?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Gimme a few minutes, I'll be there.
> 
> ...chat on a chat site or something?


xat.com/caelincastle


----------



## Horus (Sep 19, 2009)

I won't be chatting :d

the whole computer in another room thing sucks 

anyhow getting on


----------



## bcb (Sep 19, 2009)

gettin on


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm online


----------



## Fontana (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna brawl? I'm really dying for a brawl, because everyone on AiB quit when they get an inch of lag... It's annoying.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

I bawred alecks let's talk


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

yh so sup?


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> yh so sup?


nothin much, working on a greek mythology project for English now...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

ee that sux


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ee that sux


I guess...

whatcha up to nowin days?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

getting back into anime D:<


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> getting back into anime D:<


orly?

what are you watching? I just found out that we have an anime and manga club  at our school.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

im gonna watch:
DBZ
FMA

possibly:
Code Geass
Eureka 7


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

i love dbz, and I heard code geass is good.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

dbz = ownage
eureka is ok
and ill also read fire emblem


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

nice

night


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> i love dbz, and I heard code geass is good.


Good? GOOD? <big><big>GOOD??!?!</big></big>

Its *censored.3.0*ing amazing now go away and watch Canaan


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You silly humans and your anime.


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Just No. Gtfo my planet stupid Eewok.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Starwars, that's real entertainment, not those cartoon soap operas you call anime.


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geek.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nerd.


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freak.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bassurd.


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist langsam.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/InsspuvAmBs <-- Click


----------



## bcb (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going my first tourney today.  Wish me luck.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm going my first tourney today.  Wish me luck.


OMG!

Good luck bcb 

Didn't you go to that library tourney though?


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

I gots a DS now. Everyone should be prepared to get owned in pokemon once I get it. 

But I'm getting scribblenauts first.


----------



## djman900 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm I havnt brawled in 5 weeks till yesterday and tht was one match *sigh* I guess i can join 

Oh, and good luck pie


----------



## Zex (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm hungry for brawl
> 
> Owning Mikey with Falco gives me motivation
> 
> @Zexion: I heard the name Suaure and now I hate you


olo. k


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I gots a DS now. Everyone should be prepared to get owned in pokemon once I get it.
> 
> But I'm getting scribblenauts first.


Mike, I'm staying in Jersey, then we're going to ride a bus to NYC to play in time square.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolo, you wish, horus.


@john, oh, cool. You GET to play in time square?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! are you guys that good? I live semi-close to there.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we're playing with some other bands or something....not 100% sure though.

*prepares to stalk mike*

THIS is what we're doing


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, mmmk.

GASP! You'll never find me! I'll find you first.

oh, cool.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already sent my assassin to your house =0


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orlynao? BRAWL? Termino con mi tarea.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What level Spanish class are you in?

I would love to except I have a project due on Wednesday and I'm trying to finish it up.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm, I dont know about levels, but now its my 3rd year of Spanish?

Dammit.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that's what I meant...
2nd year for me >.<

Well, yeah, I'll brawl ya sometime, just don't leave the forum and l'll eventually brawl you.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I is better than you. 

Ummm, well, youre almost done with the hw?


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a greek mythology project, I won't be done until the end of today most likely ;~;


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I thought you meant like dont leave now. BOO, then that stinks.


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll brawl 

bored of rs atm


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> I'll brawl
> 
> bored of rs atm


jhjhgvblycukdyzux;pbukjhgzldsi tjkrj

Runescpe pfft, that game if fawr loosers who like code bleach


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talking to you whore


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LIEK WATCHING DRAGON BLEACH GOOSE!


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


typical fat American.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, let-s a play?


----------



## Horus (Sep 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry was eating dinner, still up for it?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I BEAT YOU ALL WITH MY UB3R H4X!11!1!!!!1!11

YESZ. I join.


----------



## bcb (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm baaack!

LOL, that tourney was hella fun. I made friends with 1337 Zero (A Ness main), and lost most friendlies before the tourney started. Melee was crazy, everyone was crowding around like loser's finals or something. Jiggs was resting. 

Once Melee was over, Brawl Doubles started, Singles started around 6:30. First, I got a Bye. (Almost everyone got a Bye). My first match was against a pretty good R.O.B. player. He 2-0'd me. My second was against this Kirby player, who previously lost to Pikapika. I won the first, he won 2nd (On RC, lawl), and I CP'd Frigate and 2-1'd him. Then I faced Bry, a Pikachu player that was actually the organizer. I 2-0'd him. xD And then I faced Goggles. Goggles mains Sonic, but he went MK on me 1st match... He won. Then I CP'd Halberd and he went Lucario. I went Ness and let's just say... He had a CG I never knew about, and lost that match.

Even though 1337 Zero was better than me, I placed higher. I got 7th place for my first tourney! xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm baaack!
> 
> LOL, that tourney was hella fun. I made friends with 1337 Zero (A Ness main), and lost most friendlies before the tourney started. Melee was crazy, everyone was crowding around like loser's finals or something. Jiggs was resting.
> 
> ...


3rd paragraph.
don't get it


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 20, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm baaack!
> 
> LOL, that tourney was hella fun. I made friends with 1337 Zero (A Ness main), and lost most friendlies before the tourney started. Melee was crazy, everyone was crowding around like loser's finals or something. Jiggs was resting.
> 
> ...


I was too lazy to read that. 
  But it sounded like you had fun.


----------



## bcb (Sep 20, 2009)

I forgot to mention, the cpu they using to show brackets was really small. So the words were small and almost everyone misread "bcb" as "bob".


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 20, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention, the cpu they using to show brackets was really small. So the words were small and almost everyone misread "bcb" as "bob".


Gee whiz, Bob, that sure is sad.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 21, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm baaack!
> 
> LOL, that tourney was hella fun. I made friends with 1337 Zero (A Ness main), and lost most friendlies before the tourney started. Melee was crazy, everyone was crowding around like loser's finals or something. Jiggs was resting.
> 
> ...


You went Ness against someone who just beat you as MK?

Are you out of your mind?


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

Man bcb, I'm really jealous of you, I doubt I'll ever go to a brawl tourney, I'd love to show my offline skills as wolf to the world, especially since wolf relies heavily on timing, which you can't time thing very well on online play.

So if you got 13th I woulda got like 3rd =3


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Man bcb, I'm really jealous of you, I doubt I'll ever go to a brawl tourney, I'd love to show my offline skills as wolf to the world, especially since wolf relies heavily on timing, which you can't time thing very well on online play.
> 
> So if you got 13th I woulda got like 3rd =3


Nerdy little brawl tournaments.


*Snicker*


----------



## bcb (Sep 21, 2009)

My bad, I misread the listings. I got 7th. :3


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> My bad, I misread the listings. I got 7th. :3


That means I would have gotten first.

=3


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 21, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention, the cpu they using to show brackets was really small. So the words were small and almost everyone misread "bcb" as "bob".


what, you used bcb? Why dont you just use brian for real tourneys?  Thats right, I know yo name.


@John: No, that means I wouldve placed first with my Meta haxor raping skillz.


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Stalks brian*

I bet I can rape your meta, you me, brawl this weekend fewl.


----------



## bcb (Sep 21, 2009)

So you would've beaten San, Pikapika, and Goggles?

San may be the best Ike ever. He got 1st.
Goggles got 3rd, too good.
Pikapika got 5th, lawl.


----------



## bcb (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, that and Wario suxxx online.


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> So you would've beaten San, Pikapika, and Goggles?
> 
> San may be the best Ike ever. He got 1st.
> Goggles got 3rd, too good.
> Pikapika got 5th, lawl.


lol at an ike getting first.

wolf sucks more online.


----------



## bcb (Sep 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof pl0x.


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The proof is me SDing everytime I play on wifi


----------



## bcb (Sep 21, 2009)

Proof besides your Wolf status. My proof is that many Warios on AllisBrawl are way worse on wi-fi than IRL. Heck, highest placing on the ladder with Wario is 5th.


----------



## bcb (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.smashboards.com/showhread.php?t=249568

^^^ Results thread.

Crap, link doesn't work. 'Til then, go to Tournament Results > Syracuse Smash Tourney Results.


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

there wasn't a wolf, depressing....

still, wolf does suck online, his recovery is like 20 times worse.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm bored.

D:


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah, john, this weekend!

bcb, I dont know, I dont even know who the hell those people are, but possibly?


----------



## John102 (Sep 22, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> yeah, john, this weekend!
> 
> bcb, I dont know, I dont even know who the hell those people are, but possibly?


Saturday, when it gets closer to the weekend I'll get a time.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 23, 2009)

Fine then, I'll sign up <.<


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Fine then, I'll sign up <.<


That's boring if we know who'll win.

<3


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my ass.


----------



## bcb (Sep 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> yeah, john, this weekend!
> 
> bcb, I dont know, I dont even know who the hell those people are, but possibly?


San is the best (or 2nd best) Ike in the nation. You couldn't beat him, he three stocked me in friendlies.

HERE is the ]http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=249568[/url]


----------



## John102 (Sep 23, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't have been able to make it past the ice climbers >.<


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bored, anyone brawl?...soon?


----------



## Fontana (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll brawl you Hub.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 23, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, cool, an Ike. Video?


----------



## bcb (Sep 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssh, the only video of San I could find were wi-fi friendlies.

You wanna video, look it up yourself. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

drop me out please.


----------



## bcb (Sep 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> drop me out please.


Sad face.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude? I don't see my name up there. >_>;


----------



## Horus (Sep 23, 2009)

Only mofos drop out

-----------^ no censor?


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 23, 2009)

D:
Why, al3X?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rawr? :l No name up thar.


----------



## bcb (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude still has the 24680 problem or whatever.

Mah bad, Hub. You're up now.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude still has the 24680 problem or whatever.
> 
> Mah bad, Hub. You're up now.


cool beans, d00d.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

i didn't drop cuz of 86420.

yes horus i fo mos :c


----------



## bcb (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i didn't drop cuz of 86420.
> 
> yes horus i fo mos :c


U MAD


----------



## Horus (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i didn't drop cuz of 86420.
> 
> yes horus i fo mos :c


I reed em' when I see em'


----------



## Zex (Sep 24, 2009)

Ima play diddy kong this tourny just to annoy/piss off everyone.


----------



## Horus (Sep 24, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Ima play diddy kong this tourny just to annoy/piss off everyone.


If I play you expect to get spammed out by Reflector and blue streaks across your screen.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

I quit because i'm bored of b'AAWWWLL

;c

Even good ol' textures won't bring me back.
Not even Project SA.


----------



## bcb (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I quit because i'm bored of b'AAWWWLL
> 
> ;c
> 
> ...


Okay, now U MAD.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing, nothing

:<


----------



## John102 (Sep 24, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Ima play diddy kong this tourny just to annoy/piss off everyone.


Bahahahaha, wolf's dash attack picks up you silly bananas you won't be annoying me =)


----------



## bcb (Sep 24, 2009)

Eh... djman's probably gonna use Fox. I enjoy fighting Diddy's. Bite is too good.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 24, 2009)

YOU SHALL ALL FACE TEH WRATH OF...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>R.O.B.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## bcb (Sep 25, 2009)

...WARIO

I finished your sentence, archy. BTW, sign-ups end today!


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Ima play diddy kong this tourny just to annoy/piss off everyone.


I use diddy D:, Im awesome with his banana combo


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 25, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...WARIO
> 
> I finished your sentence, archy. BTW, sign-ups end today!


?Did you not see teh spoiler?


----------



## Zex (Sep 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well expect to be tripping every half a second from annoying bananas.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, in that case,


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*censored.3.0* YOU.</div>

<3


----------



## djman900 (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope I do good in this tournament, I haven't brawled since school started that was 5 or 6 weeks ago 0.0


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I hope I do good in this tournament, I haven't brawled since school started that was 5 or 6 weeks ago 0.0


You'll suck even more.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 25, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing in the spoiler >_>


----------



## bcb (Sep 25, 2009)

Level Nines are too good in Brawl+. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGem5mFTAzU

And a bunch of comments the day before tourney starts, hype much?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Level Nines are too good in Brawl+. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGem5mFTAzU
> 
> And a bunch of comments the day before tourney starts, hype much?


When DOES this tournament start?


----------



## Horus (Sep 25, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun Fact Time!

Reflector makes Bananas go another way and allows me not to trip!

and read what Hub said, because I'm 97% sure your Suare from this stupidity your posting


----------



## Fontana (Sep 25, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Level Nines are too good in Brawl+. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGem5mFTAzU
> 
> And a bunch of comments the day before tourney starts, hype much?


That's what's gonna happen when I play you >: D


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone?


I'll brawl with you (if your still on) I need to practice..


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How weird i always found level 9's in melee easy
Brawl level 9's medium
64 level 9's hard


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LOLOLLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLLOLLLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOL</div>

I seriously did.

*WARNING* Screen Stretcher.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

So when does WAH start?


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better be scared >: D


----------



## djman900 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never sucked to start with


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed.


----------



## Horus (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh me two.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Almost done setting up pools! Just need to make sure that archy isn't planning on using Kirby, Ike, or Bowser. 

I'm probably going to make the top 3 from each pool move onto the brackets right away, and then then everyone else is moved into some more pools, and the top 2 from those will move on.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna Brawl right now for practice?


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm posting the pools now. I'll edit this post when I'm done.

Edit: It's on the OP!


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

Archy i would brawl, but im not a home D:


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Pools are up. YAY. I'd get started now if you can.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

I have some hard people.. But anyways thats cool.
 So when does it start and how does this work?


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I have some hard people.. But anyways thats cool.
> So when does it start and how does this work?


It's starting now.

The top three from each for pools are going to move on to the brackets. (12)

Then, everyone will be moved into two more pools and the top two from each will move into the final bracket spots. (4)

Sorry if you got some hard people, these pools were sorted 100% random. :/

Overall, 10 players won't make it out of the pools.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah cool.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

Alright!

I don't think any of the peeps I am supposed to brawl are on now. :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL! And Trela thought my bracket was unbalanced.....

You put me, Mikey, Horus and Zay all int the sma pool? Lolwut?


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> LOL! And Trela thought my bracket was unbalanced.....
> 
> You put me, Mikey, Horus and Zay all int the sma pool? Lolwut?


This pool was the most extreme out of balance. xD

THIS POOL IS THE REASON I'M MAKING A SECOND ONE AFTER THIS


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't have a clue who the people are in my bracket....oh well.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue who the people are in my bracket....oh well.


You should be able to contact Box-monkey and maybe kid icarus on here. The rest will be on TTC, so I'll have to contact them.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

....waaaaaaat

I don't understand.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ....waaaaaaat
> 
> I don't understand.


What don't you understand?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really understand how the whole thing is set up...


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

Who the hell I'm facing.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Who the hell I'm facing.


It's a round robin, correct bcb?


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. Hub, you're facing everybody in your group.

Round robin means that everyone faces everyone in groups and the people with best results make it into the brackets.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Alright.

LET'S SHAZAM.

...Damn it, I'm facing bcb...


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna do our set now, Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


But I wanna practice against you.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 match. Then I wanna do my set with you. :O  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 matches.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEERRRRRR 9,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

I wanna fight bcb and John.

Now,.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go MK 9/10 matches.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ME WANT FFA.

With John.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KK I go meta in FFA.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

I no do a FFA, I do homework.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, *censored.4.0*.

You don't go Meta EVERY MATCH.

Or else you *censored.3.0*ing piece of *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* *censored.3.0* of a *censored.2.0*.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Alright.

1. Meta
2. Jiggs
3. Link
4. DK
5. Lucas
6. Pikachu
7. Falco
8. Fox
9. Falcon
10. Wario

o_o?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

is it too late to get back in

good luck all ;P


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

That's 10. DONE.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

I lol'ed.

You're okay.

I can handle you,.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I lol'ed.
> 
> You're okay.
> 
> I can handle you,.


You lost to Cyber so shut up.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He spammed Smash Down with Pikachu.

It wasn't possible.,


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SDI xD


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 26, 2009)

so is there gonna be a different pool bracket thingy or not?

if not, waluigi, I'll brawl you now.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> so is there gonna be a different pool bracket thingy or not?
> 
> if not, waluigi, I'll brawl you now.


Yes, once this is completed. xD

You're gonna have to do these matches in the mean time.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOMACH PAINSSS.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 26, 2009)

Me and Mikey did our match.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 26, 2009)

well, I lost to waluigi 1-2.

The second match where I chose marth was complete crap with the lag.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, I lost to waluigi 1-2.
> 
> The second match where I chose marth was complete crap with the lag.


Yeah I know, it was almost unbearable.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* well, we can't help it. 
errr, whatever then.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, I lost to waluigi 1-2.
> 
> The second match where I chose marth was complete crap with the lag.


go die in a hole.

grats weegee

mike, you and me has some business to attend to. D=<


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what business, you say?


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

UPSET!

Woah, nice job Waluigi. :O


----------



## Fontana (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> UPSET!
> 
> Woah, nice job Waluigi. :O


Thanks.

My falco failed, so I had to go MK on his ass.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, didnt expect MK. I tried to use marth, so you would have a better chance, but you had to MK down spashm on me. D:


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol mikey doesn't know how to fight MK's. xD


----------



## Fontana (Sep 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm sorry..

It's soo spammy, that d-smash of his.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea whether to go Wario or Snake vs. MK.

I think I do equally against MK with each, so it must be stage dependent.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stage definitely is a factor and I think you should use Wario against MK because you owned my MK last time.


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...But I got 2-0'd by Mikey's MK last tourney. Imma either cping Snake or Wario using a gay stage.

He goes FD I go Snake.
He goes YI I go Snake.
He goes RC I go Wario.
BF, SV, Lylat, PKMN1, or Delphino I'm not sure.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hehe, I want horus to pull out MK on me again =3


----------



## bcb (Sep 26, 2009)

I just did some friendlies on TTC. Don't underestimate TTC. <3


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I just did some friendlies on TTC. Don't underestimate TTC. <3


I know fangs is good, I'm definately not underestimating him. :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Horus (Sep 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> LOL! And Trela thought my bracket was unbalanced.....
> 
> You put me, Mikey, *Horus* and Zay all int the sma pool? Lolwut?


<3

You guizes think I'm gud <333333


But seriously, what the *censored.3.0*


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, look at my bracket.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 27, 2009)

Fail pool is still fail.

I'll play someone when I see them online.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is sowwy Horus and Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will die a slow and painful death in Coffee brand acid.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh... Waluigi and mikey never threatened me like that.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just Fangs. Or Zay.

TTC <3


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've fought Zay.

You said I can't use some people against him cause it breaks his Wii.


Well, *censored.3.0* YOU.

:3


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/

Match, Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...

I have homework. :l


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-'

I'll go do my homework then too. I think I have more than you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirby better not break his wii.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolSilver.

I haven't brawled you in like, 3 months.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## djman900 (Sep 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao,
ne1 wana brawl in like 2 hours 0_0


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WANNA GO?!


----------



## Horus (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Silver. 



*censored.3.0* I need to do my Homework then get 50 rc on Rs then fight some people on Brawl for practice :X


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

...Wanna brawl, Horus?


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...Wanna brawl, Horus?


Match, Hub? I did HALF of my homework.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

ha, I have some jewish holiday, so no school on monday or tuesday! 

Anyone brawl?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

LolRoomFull


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

...I'll find you Hub. I know you're hiding from me. 

Edit: Ohai match, hub?


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

bcb, brawl? I'm guessing hub's brawling someone else. I need practice.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, brawl? I'm guessing hub's brawling someone else. I need practice.


I wanna do my set with Hub first.

Then... I might go Mario on you mikey. I just feel like it after watching Boss.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


screw hub, he wont brawl you. 

ok, I'll use pikachu. And I feel my MK is really bad now that I lost to waluigi's MK. Maybe because of the lag or maybe I feel the need not to use down smash and be spammy anymore.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss = Best Mario
Anther = Best Pikachu

...but Imma Brawl Hub. He doesn't wanna be DQ'd, does he?


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh...alrighty?

NOES! he specifically said he doesnt wanna brawl you.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna brawl you.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
now, bcb?


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-... You'll brawl me. You'll brawl me AND LIKE IT!


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can we practice for your match already? 
:/


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone who wants to join me, join...

FOR PRACTICE.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anyone who wants to join me, join...
> 
> FOR PRACTICE.


be right there.

*censored.3.0* you, bcb!


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I get worse practicing right before an important set.
Feel free to practice Hub... But you might wanna brawl sometime soon.

Or else.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

hub, lemme join already. :s


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub, imma brawl you within the hour.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

damn you hub.


silver, match?


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

Alright mikey, I'll brawl you. (Mario looks fun to use)


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

ok, still here?


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2009)

I will brawl. But like in 10 mins.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

mmm, maybeh.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, still here?


Still here.


----------



## bcb (Sep 27, 2009)

-_- Hub. Whadda procrastinator.

Well, I'll try and get your match with me soon. I'm not afraid to nag about it. xD


----------



## Arch Angel (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice graphs.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 28, 2009)

Arch Angel said:
			
		

> Nice graphs.


It's free software. He didn't make them.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 28, 2009)

silver, lets do our match. Or practice or whatever.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 28, 2009)

Homework. :l


----------



## bcb (Sep 28, 2009)

lululululul


----------



## John102 (Sep 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lululululul


*censored.9.10* YOU *censored.3.0*ING NOOBFAG!

it's

lllololololololololololo FEWL!


----------



## bcb (Sep 28, 2009)

...I just beat Kiwi on the AiB ladder. My luck is changing. :O


----------



## John102 (Sep 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I just beat Kiwi on the AiB ladder. My luck is changing. :O


You're sucking less =D getting better =D


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I just beat Kiwi on the AiB ladder. My luck is changing. :O


Kiwi?

Tell me the full name.


----------



## bcb (Sep 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiwi Fruit of Justice. The epic Yoshi player that beat Cheese.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG good job bcb.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmm, cool? 

Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 29, 2009)

silver. Let's do our friggin match. Today's my last day off. >_>


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to brawl.. I think i've gotten better.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, her?

I have her friended.

She's perty' good.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 29, 2009)

AND LMFAO

I LOLED FOR HOURS! XDDDDDDDDDDDD

http://allisbrawl.com/video/video.aspx?id=21831


----------



## Zex (Sep 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I just beat Kiwi on the AiB ladder. My luck is changing. :O


cough<small><small><small>luck</small></small></small>cough


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> AND LMFAO
> 
> I LOLED FOR HOURS! XDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> http://allisbrawl.com/video/video.aspx?id=21831


BUMP FOR LULZ.


----------



## Zex (Sep 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 29, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjqAoStgzRQ&feature=player_profilepage

FULL VIDEO.


MORE EPIC COMBOS.XD


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know  Mikey made a combo video  :O


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL


THIS IS ME V XDDDDDD


Wanna brawl?


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogawd yes, so bored atm


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll host. c:


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k I'll get on


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

I finally found my wii remote, but now i can't brawl..


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2009)

Silver join us, hub is eating atm .-.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silver join us, hub is eating atm .-.


HAI.


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

lol Hub. I'd get my match with you done today but I don't have the time.

Friggin chemistry.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

horus/bcb, are you brawling with hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol Hub. I'd get my match with you done today but I don't have the time.
> 
> Friggin chemistry.


DAMN IT.


I WAS READY TOO!


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

http://techforums.nintendo.com/nins/board/message?board.id=wii_tech&thread.id=29914

You can brick your wii by updating to 4.2! hahahahahaaaa1!!!!!11!!!1


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://techforums.nintendo.com/nins/board/message?board.id=wii_tech&thread.id=29914
> 
> You can brick your wii by updating to 4.2! hahahahahaaaa1!!!!!11!!!1


:O
really? that would stink.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 1, 2009)

LolMikey


----------



## John102 (Oct 2, 2009)

Fail topic, no one posts in it like they used to in trela's threads....


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Fail topic, no one posts in it like they used to in trela's threads....


That douche needs to come back...

:l


----------



## John102 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right he does.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 3, 2009)

I think everyone misses trela

Off topic: I was banned from ttc for flaming and trolling yet i was being flamed at not the one flaming :l


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 3, 2009)

Lol @ pool fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay guys, let's get some matches done today.


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Okay guys, let's get some matches done today.


gewd idea.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there is no one on.

LOL fail.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

I could brawl..


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Here it is! A tournament that hopefully will not fail. Be sure to get your matches done! This tourney will feature both this website and TTC (like another certain tourney) to recieve enough players. If you would like to sign-up please do so.
> 
> Oh, and if you think you may have problems with online try to practice playing online first with somebody on this site. If you are against someone from the other site I will help you get the codes via pm.
> 
> ...


C'MON GUYS!


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Hub Lemme brawl you for the tourny.


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

I NEED TO BRAWL SOMEONEZ!!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I NEED TO BRAWL SOMEONEZ!!


OH OH OH!

I KNOW!

Umm...

Gimme 30 minutes.


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not in my bracket though hub =(


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friendlies...

Now.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll join.


----------



## bcb (Oct 3, 2009)

lul 

I'm back.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Welcome, Can i play my match against you now?


----------



## bcb (Oct 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Hi Welcome, Can i play my match against you now?


Oh, uhh... Sure. Just reply again and I'll be ready.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

-________________________-


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

SILVER!

Friendly? :3


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

Triple bumpz0rs...

o_o?


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Triple bumpz0rs...
> 
> o_o?


BANBANBANBAN!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Braaawlz?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 4, 2009)

i main geno now
though i use parakoopa at times


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i main geno now
> though i use parakoopa at times


Lolwut?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....needs more people in my pool online.....


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

I WANNA BRAAAAAWL.


John or Silver.

Or anyone that's decent.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I WANNA BRAAAAAWL.
> 
> 
> John or Silver.
> ...


Ok Hub


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hosting :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geno Whirl is OU sadly.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to join once I'm done eating lunch =3


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

Owned by spike.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

LMFAO.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Can i join?


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

....ummmm lul


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

Ooooohhhh Trela PM'd me.



> Hey bcb. It's been a while, huh?
> 
> I was at HOBO 19 yesterday and walked by the livestream. I managed to see you talking to everyone and stuff, and I thank you for that. Your the only one that I know from TTC/TBT that was watching me (or wanting to since I was never able to get on it).
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhh Trela PM'd me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE YOU TRELA!


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes Trela is coming back.


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yes Trela is coming back.


Ready for our match? I got your code in.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut? (again)


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

K


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhh Trela PM'd me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Kart clan war > fail SSBB stream


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go home and *censored.3.0* yourself silver, just go home, take your finger, and *censored.3.0* yourself in the ass. You have no clue what the hell you're talking about. =3


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you  <_<


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche.


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John's right.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BCB knows best.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

Real men use items.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Real men use items.


I dunno, me and your mom didn't use any 'items' and we were fine....until you hit >.>


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Real men use items.


I'm no man.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you then?


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A boy.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

BCB y do u keep on falling


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BCB IS A *censored.3.0*ING BEAST!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait me and azila where once talking on live strream waiting for trela and azila talked to treal on the phone and azila said i was watching with her  , soo how could trela say you was the only one  watching :l


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> BCB y do u keep on falling


You've got items on. :O

Items are banned.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

oh


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol JJ fail.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol fail


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly  :O 

Items aren't banned in Mario Kart, because we know how to use them  B)


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible to ban items in Mario Kart?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

they should be banned, blues shells = common


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Never knew.

I learned something new today from an unsuspecting source.


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

CounterPick JJ?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> CounterPick JJ?


Choose Rainbow Road! bcb can't do the short cut!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

I suck at every track in mario kart apart from the ones in the star cup


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't learn, do you?

*takes out bat*


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope FD was your Counterpick stage JJ. You chose it, after all.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I suck at every track in mario kart apart from the ones in the star cup


Hey. 
Guess what.

<big><big>*THIS TOPIC IS NOT ABOUT MARIO KART! *</big></big>


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Soz BCB if i did anything.. Anyways good match. I lagged on the last match tho.


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Soz BCB if i did anything.. Anyways good match. I lagged on the last match tho.


ggs


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Takes out lightning*

Bring it, bish!


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

*Dodges silver's lightning and starts to spam bair*

*kicks silver in face*


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lightning hit everyone, idiot.

*Uses megashroom*

*steps on John*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

* Grabs smash ball and passes too john *


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok you two. Thats enough.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, but I was in the thing thing that shoots you up the mountain, so it didn't effect me. 

*Hits smashball*

*kill silver with landmaster*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

* uses geck os and i use giant code and falcon punch silver *


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> * uses geck os and i use giant code and falcon punch silver *


What...


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Items are banned in SSBB.

*John's landmaster is taken away*

*Silver bullet bills John*


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two gtfo of this, me and silver got the spam in this thread covered.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...<small><small>fine</small></small>....


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*John moves out of the way of the bullet bill*

Bullet bills can only take a certain path in mkw, they can't go a cenemeter off of it =3

*camps*

@zexion; that was meant in the nicest of ways =3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

Gay luigi


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Gay luigi


luigi pwns you

*JJ Peanut pop guns Kid Icarus*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

O_O 
I will be the one to take you down JJ
* I use a fully charged fart *


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> O_O
> I will be the one to take you down JJ
> * I use a fully charged fart *




*JJ Monkey Flips at Kid Icarus*


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hacks mario kart wii to alter the bullet's path*

Yes, you can do that


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

I give up.

I've got homework to do

next time though >.>


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

Gnome thinks: _"Wow, John, and Silver suck at speaking in third-person." _


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean thinks: _"Wow, John, and Silver suck at speaking in third-person." _


Silverstorms  does not care.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John102 doesn't care either.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnome slaps Silverstorms, and john102 across their faces.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John102 rapes AverageSean for getting his color wrong.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

O_O


----------



## djman900 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> O_O


Rofl,

Pie when does the one guy wana brawl?


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys, notice anything different about me? =D

Oh, and who am I suppose to brawl first?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, notice anything different about me? =D
> 
> Oh, and who am I suppose to brawl first?


Nope....


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

silver, when are we doing our match? And don't say "right now."


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the last time he posted was Friday.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points to avvi*

That help?


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird. What's so good about a capital J? 

non-capital ftw!


----------



## bcb (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name changes are being accepted now?


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to my side Mike

Cornymike>cornymike

@bcb, erm, mine was just a small little adjustment, and I happened to catch storm at a good time, so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> INB4TOURNEYDIES&BECOMESBRAWLTHREAD.


Who called it? I did.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh, I don't think capital is better.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 4, 2009)

So who wants to play me?  My main characters are Geno and Ridley (yes, I know they're cheap), but bear in mind I'm a very good player.

Anybody else play with all items on?  I love it when I get to jump into the Halberd and drive it around.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imo it is ._. o_o 0_0 O_O


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get out of my house.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

I TOLD TRELA TO COME HERE, SO YOU *****ES BETTER THANK ME.

>_>


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I TOLD TRELA TO COME HERE, SO YOU *****ES BETTER THANK ME.
> 
> >_>


I see no trela, you get no credit.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL TOLD HIM TO COME TO TBT.

ON AIB. I LEFT HIM A COMMENT.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

no I did

>.>


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did not.

I did.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

john, hub, FFA?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2009)

No i did


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 4, 2009)

You butts not responding. Don't make me play my DS instead.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

Brawl, John or anyone?


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

John is eating food right now.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> John is eating food right now.


...

Tell me when you're done.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

...Done?


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...Done?


Yeah, I have to go to bed now though =3


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...............................


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, when you have to wake up at 5 in the morning going to bed early is important. =3


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you brawl me once?

Please? I've been waiting the whole week...

;_;


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask dragonflamez.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 4, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

waitwut

...C'mon John. :l


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'd love to, but I seriously have to go to bed now. ='( This week just hasn't been my week.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 6, 2009)

tourney fail.


----------



## bcb (Oct 6, 2009)

I now has textures. WHAT


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 7, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> tourney fail.


Even MY tourney failed less


----------



## John102 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, BCB, here's what you do, you pm the people. if they don't show up, their fault, move on without them.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cancel tourny?


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmmmm. youre right. :O

maybe because theres TTC people AND tbt people


----------



## John102 (Oct 7, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid TTC people =P


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 7, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I'M TALKING TO YOU, KID ICARUS!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2009)

GODDAMNITGUYS. Just make a damned chat or something instead of BUMPing.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 7, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> GODDAMNITGUYS. Just make a damned chat or something instead of BUMPing.


no thanks.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Ok, BCB, here's what you do, you pm the people. if they don't show up, their fault, move on without them.


I was kinda planning on that. Imma give them a week to at least get active. AT LEAST.

If there are less than 16 or 16 active people, we'll go straight to brackets. I'll use pool results to help the brackets be evened.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

HAAAI.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HAAAI.


Match, Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't.

My sister is staring at me, so I can't brawl.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me DQ you. o_o


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have to go somewhere in an hour...


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2009)

i think i can brawl.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In an hour, we can get our set done in 25 minutes tops.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean 30 minutes.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 8, 2009)

I told you, brackets fail, no matter how many players you have.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I told you, brackets fail, no matter how many players you have.


Meh


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

What the Silver guy said.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What the Silver guy said.


You're one of the reasons for that, Hub. :/


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 8, 2009)

My MKWii clan > Mikey


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My MKWii clan > Mikey


*censored.3.0*ing shoot three red shells at me at the end. >_>

at least nobody was friggin funky kong or daisy.


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

I wana Brawl someone that isn't one of those noobs who posts in the Official Brawl thread thing crap


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> I wana Brawl someone that isn't one of those noobs who posts in the Official Brawl thread thing crap


when I'm done with my hw.


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmk, I'll be watching Japanese cartoons (So wait a sec if I don't post, I get involved >.>)


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here...

;_;


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright let's play, I got dinner/hw soon but I'll be back after (We got some time before though, just don't be surprised )


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go eat dinner/Hw first.


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.


ohk then, will post when I'm done


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO MAN GO.


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you I have time, we just wasted 16 minutes of time we could've brawled >:l


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONE?


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, I JUST SAID I WILL HAVE DINNER, NO IDEA WHEN, SO WE COULD'VE BRAWLED BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 MINUTES=NOT ENOUGH TIME ANYWAYS.

>_>

Wanna brawl? ;D


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has I go to dinner... -.-

I'll be back


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twitface.

>________________>

LolJk.


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>BACK</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


Lets do this *censored.2.0*


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Watchin' Live Stream. :{


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Watchin' Live Stream. :{


GET THE *censored.3.0* ON


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm joining *****es. In 20 minutes.


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll make da game, anyone join (YOU BETTER GET ON THERE YOU NOOBY HUB)


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

;_;  *Sniff*


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

....my first AP class is hella hard. Still doing homework. :O


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 8, 2009)

I wanna lose to somebody already... D:


----------



## John102 (Oct 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ....my first AP class is hella hard. Still doing homework. :O


If it's AP history or something stupid like that you need to change your definition of hard, those classes are easy as your mom.


----------



## bcb (Oct 8, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's AP world history.

And yeah, it's hella hard.


----------



## Cyber85 (Oct 8, 2009)

i have posted one post since my last one  lol How are you guys?


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 8, 2009)

Anybody wanna verse me?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We is like, better than you.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololololololollololololololololololololollololol

My finger hurts. D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We is like, better than you too.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna do something today but nvm


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2009)

1M B0R3D L3T2 BR4WL PL3423


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

HAAAAAI AZILA 

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## bcb (Oct 9, 2009)

Zay's gonna try and get his matches done this weekend.

Just to let you know, Pool 2.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol Hub. Dude, that actually wasn't me... That was-- a secret  I'm nevah telling. You'll abviously find out. Laterz noobz!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol Hub. Dude, that actually wasn't me... That was-- a secret  I'm nevah telling. You'll abviously find out. Laterz noobz!


It was Trela.

Cause I'm not dumb. >:O

And 1. I r no noobz.

And 2. You spelled "Obviously" wrong.

But what da ya expect from a 10-12? year old.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need Brawl, rs is leeching my life.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaa No.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is that a yes I will get on Brawl to fight Walrus?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 9, 2009)

rs eats lives... brawl saves souls


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's do it anyway.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_________________-


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright get on k


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Horus. Just do Basic Brawl.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homebrew + Basic Brawl = Brick


So no, get on


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN NOT.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C A N <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>of beans</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Maybe.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means yes, get on!


----------



## bcb (Oct 9, 2009)

I has mah Stage Textures. I R happy haxx0r.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

I just deleted my homebrew channel :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 9, 2009)

brawl sucks
selling it


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

we should sell you Xela


----------



## John102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> I just deleted my homebrew channel :O


For balanced brawl you don't need the homebrew channel.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still on my SD card :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 9, 2009)

selling me is like selling a 100inch suitcase full of diamonds


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> selling me is like selling a 100inch suitcase full of diamonds


coughnocough


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

Someone get on so I can test my wifi connection ._.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 9, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heheh, what? I was kiddin'.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prove me wrong son


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look in a mirror pops! :O


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does ur mawm do with the child support money i send D:


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf einem Kopfgeldj


----------



## John102 (Oct 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it to buy condoms and sex toys.


----------



## Horus (Oct 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Oct 9, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M 12 WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I am 12. ;_;


HAAAAAAAAAAI.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

;-;


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

l2age2yearsnoobs


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome avatar is awesome.


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Awesome avatar is awesome.


Want to get on Brawl?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say my Avatar is awesome.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

MATTEH, BRAWL"?


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MATTEH, BRAWL"?


Your Avatar is amazingly awesome, no lie!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WANTS MATTEH TO JOIN*


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver never joins now a days


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He joined me before.

Lemme ask him.


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmk BenOmatic


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go ask him too.


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmk Ben da hobo


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

JOHN WANNA BRAWL TOO?!


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> JOHN WANNA BRAWL TOO?!


Me+more thaan one person in brawl=Uberlag=wolf fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We both live in VA, so no lag.


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us Join us


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One would've sufficed...


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably shouldn't have pmed Silver that then


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.____________________.

Hosting.


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joining?


----------



## bcb (Oct 10, 2009)

.... Saying I'M 15 WHAT IS THIS isn't as fun.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 11, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> .... Saying I'M 15 WHAT IS THIS isn't as fun.


So is your mom.


----------



## bcb (Oct 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 11, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WANNA GO, *censored.4.0*?


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 11, 2009)

brawl, hub/silver?


----------



## bcb (Oct 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 11, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop talking 'bout yourself.

 Brawl?


----------



## bcb (Oct 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean... match?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 11, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.  

In a FFA.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for using Sean's Image services.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 12, 2009)

Fail tournament is fail.


----------



## bcb (Oct 12, 2009)

...I'm going to create the regular brackets on Thursday. You'll only be able to get pool matches done before then. The pool matches now are only going to improve or deprove your position in the brackets.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 13, 2009)

...

FAIL TOURNAMENT IS FAAAIL.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> FAIL TOURNAMENT IS FAAAIL.


then gtfo of it then. c:


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can I join or is it over just asking I may not join so not going to give f.c. just yet


----------



## djman900 (Oct 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I'm going to create the regular brackets on Thursday. You'll only be able to get pool matches done before then. The pool matches now are only going to improve or deprove your position in the brackets.


I still need 2 get my 1st match done :S


----------



## Horus (Oct 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loooooooooooool me2


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

Bracket is up!

My Predictions:

1. Waluigi
2. cornymikey
3. Silverstorms
4. djman900
5. HotDiggityDog
5. Zay+
7. John102
7. Horus

I predict that Waluigi is gonna smoke the rest of the competition, and that I'll lose to cornymikey and Horus.

Results:
20. Failtastic - DQ'd
20. Box-monkey - DQ'd
20. Hub12 - DQ'd (Sorry Hub, I warned you xD)
20. Princess Roxy Preciouspoof - DQ'd
20. Zippy Ultra Megazappet II - DQ'd
20. PokeLuver - DQ'd
20. azila123 - Never signed up.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bracket is up!
> 
> My Predictions:
> 
> ...


Why is waluigi gonna win? This will be like djman all over again because he lags worse and used MK down smash too much which is worse than dj's fox smashes. D:


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless I spam smash myself. YEAH! 
anyhoo, silver will never get his matches done with him and everyone needs to do their matches at like 11 pm.


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bracket is up!
> 
> My Predictions:
> 
> ...


:O

I'm #7 yet I beat #1

Not that Waluigi's Falco is bad (It's really good tbh, or from what I saw through the fog of lag) But I think I'm the best Falco here :3 (At this period of time, I used to really suck with him from neglecting to use him from being scared of Hub or someone beating it ._.)

My Falco V.S. his Falco

Mine won   = Short version of this weird confusing paragraphish thing


----------



## John102 (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bracket is up!
> 
> My Predictions:
> 
> ...


Everyone thought I was gonna place low last time, then when I beat Silver and Horus they were all surprised....Looks like you  forgot about that....

My predictions~

1) Cornymikey
2) Silverstorms
3) Djman
4) John102
5) Walrus
5) BCB
7) Masterfangs
7) Waluigi

I actually think me a horus might be above DJ though...maybe


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can just go MK. He wins. :O

OH and HotDiggityDog is really good. I played him in friendlies. He's pretty beast.


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsum Fact: Trela said my MK is amazing

(Absolute garbage now but ) 


@JohnO'hax: I still hate you from the Fantasm spikes, and I think you camped with Lasers and Shines ._.  (Although I was a rooster that couldn't plan or think when we were playing so I probably did too)

Don't you love these box things? [:


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went MK on my ass. He beat me with down smash spam and shuttle loops spam. Next time I play him, I'M DOING THAT!


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More brag: I two stocked his Falco



MK is a douche bag


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did I.

Then I went marth to give him a chance and he MK's me.


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save it for the grand finals, mikey.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I'd expect myself to be much lower considering the fact I haven't played in about 6 or 7 weeks. I don't know, looks like we'll just have to wait and see. 
My predictions of the people I know and have fought.
1.Cornymikey
2.John102
3.Silverstorms
4.Horus
5.Waluigi
6.Piedisliker 
7. I dont know who to put here. 
I don't think I'm going to do so well in this or any other brawl tournament :/.


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All ya need is some practice. That and to go Diddy again, nobody knew how to fight him except me. xD

And I still lost. xD


----------



## John102 (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think he(waluigi) can avoid my lasers, something that I will be spamming if he uses MK. I think I'm slowly getting back into brawl mode guys =D

@Horus: Don't play flaco, you'll get gimped, don't play MK you'll get spiked. WHAT ARE THE CHOICES LEFT OVER???

@BCB: I've learned how to fight diddy, wolf's dash attack is key because it pick up bananas.


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

Join Hub's game mofos


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Join Hub's game mofos


Can't. Watchin' Survivor.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hay is that?


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

DO you guys want to know the secret to diddys bananas?


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ruffle, you aren't serious.


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> DO you guys want to know the secret to diddys bananas?


ADHD


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that mean? rofl


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's the Best Diddy. xD


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I am.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lmao xD


----------



## John102 (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> DO you guys want to know the secret to diddys bananas?


It's called DACIT, dash attack cancel item toss.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you've realized the normal diddy banana throw doesn't make him move, when I throw it he slides.


----------



## John102 (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm tlking about for me, that's the key to beating you. Wolf has the advantage against diddy ya know =D


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have the advantage of beating you x]. Err never mind I don't xD. Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4fJm07TAmc

Two words: Hell yes.


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

Horus wanna do our match?


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus wanna do our match?


Yo Waluigi, Brackets now up.


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH I got the best idea ever. We all copy Trela's avi and put it as ours when we come back.

Kinda creepy but I wanna do it. :O


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right lol..

bcb wanna brawl?


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

bcb I can't find a link to brackets


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## bcb (Oct 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> bcb I can't find a ]Facepalm... It's on the OP as an img.


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

Mikey, ily get on and versus me? :]


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2009)

@bcb: I just see "Posted Image"

Probably why I didn't see it :d


----------



## djman900 (Oct 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spam banana, I spam grenade lol.


----------



## bcb (Oct 16, 2009)

Alright, when I time I'll post a link above the image.


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 16, 2009)

_I_ have to fight _cornymikey?_

Oh gawd no.


----------



## Horus (Oct 16, 2009)

HOTDIGGITYDOG! 

i herd its gud


----------



## Fontana (Oct 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> HOTDIGGITYDOG!
> 
> i herd its gud


You better win, it's fun to verse someone experienced.


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

kk Horus. I'll try to help you get your match ready.


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2009)

Am i still in bcb?


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Am i still in bcb?


Yeah, and you're vs. another TBT member. djman I believe.


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2009)

kk.


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk.


Check OP for brackets if you can see it.


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes to tournaments I seem to...hmm whats the word? ohrite FAIL

But yeah it's hella fun, I try to get has many players that are better than me on my roster has I can

@bcb: k-

Name: Rave
FRIEND CODE:2020-1229-8072


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a'ight pm'd Diggity


----------



## Fontana (Oct 17, 2009)

Pie wanna brawl?


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Pie wanna brawl?


uhh... sure

(I earned the streaker badge on AiB. 3 wins in a row! )


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2009)

can I join?


----------



## Fontana (Oct 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> can I join?


If you want by I'm hella laggy.


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1v1, 1 spectates and plays winner?

Or FFA?


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You choose, I'll do either


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

A'ight. One person spectates then. I'll make room.


----------



## Fontana (Oct 17, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> A'ight. One person spectates then. I'll make room.


I don't wanna sound like a noob but how do you spectate?


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

watch... lulzies


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

kk Waluigi made room

edit: nvm I made room


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sit there and watch, then when someone beats the other person the spectator makes his stocks even with the winner (Also even with damage?)

Getting on, just got a chest on gpx+ so thats the hold up haha


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waluigi wins first match


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

WORST.IDEA.EVER.


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2009)

lol, thought the lag would be less


----------



## bcb (Oct 17, 2009)

...last match was hhhooorrriiibblllee


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2009)

1 on 1 bcb?


----------



## Fontana (Oct 17, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...last match was hhhooorrriiibblllee


GGs.

I know why it was so laggy.

Mum that wants to go on internet + Sean playing brawl wi-fi = Ridiculous lag.


----------



## John102 (Oct 17, 2009)

Put the bracket in a spoiler BCB.


----------



## Fontana (Oct 18, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I don't think he(waluigi) can avoid my lasers, something that I will be spamming if he uses MK. I think I'm slowly getting back into brawl mode guys =D
> 
> @Horus: Don't play flaco, you'll get gimped, don't play MK you'll get spiked. WHAT ARE THE CHOICES LEFT OVER???
> 
> @BCB: I've learned how to fight diddy, wolf's dash attack is key because it pick up bananas.


Oh you spam those lasers and you better spam 'em good >:]


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm up to the elite four on pokemon platinum!!!

I will soon be able to go online and play. I'll transport my old pokemon.


----------



## Zex (Oct 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm up to the elite four on pokemon platinum!!!
> 
> I will soon be able to go online and play. I'll transport my old pokemon.


What?

Random.


----------



## Horus (Oct 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm up to the elite four on pokemon platinum!!!
> 
> I will soon be able to go online and play. I'll transport my old pokemon.


Your slow bro


----------



## bcb (Oct 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus whcan you do your match with Diggity? He's got your code and is wonderin'.


----------



## Horus (Oct 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What forum is he at?

*LINK PLZ*

I'll just directly talk to him


----------



## bcb (Oct 19, 2009)

*insert link here*


----------



## John102 (Oct 19, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> *insert ]fail


----------



## bcb (Oct 20, 2009)

here Horus


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad. I win.


----------



## Horus (Oct 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noez, I'm Slowking so I win


----------



## John102 (Oct 20, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feraligatr>all other pokes


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 22, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, registeel is the supreme master of all.


----------



## John102 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I've had some irl things going on recently...that's why I've been inactive, I might be like this for a little while longer, don't worry though, everything will be back to normal soon, hopefully...


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 22, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I've had some irl things going on recently...that's why I've been inactive, I might be like this for a little while longer, don't worry though, everything will be back to normal soon, hopefully...


well, obviously. Nobody's active for more than like 2 minutes now that school started and all that junk.


----------



## Horus (Oct 22, 2009)

omnomnomnom


----------



## John102 (Oct 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> omnomnomnom


Stop spamming you dunce.


----------



## Horus (Oct 23, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nou, and amg got to brawl Trela yesterday <3


----------



## Fontana (Oct 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky


----------



## bcb (Oct 23, 2009)

yoyoyoyo

Trela's coming back soon! Very soon.


----------



## Horus (Oct 23, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> yoyoyoyo
> 
> Trela's coming back soon! Very soon.


Indeed, and I killed Trela's snake with 178 damage on my last stock :O and spiked his Pit ;3


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 24, 2009)

:O holy butt
I caught a spiritomb with 30 attack and 31 special defense!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 24, 2009)

up for a brawl before i sell it, anyone?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 25, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> :O holy butt
> I caught a spiritomb with 30 attack and 31 special defense!


*claps slowly*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

What ever happened to Trela?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What ever happened to Trela?


good riddance


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I was asking a question.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 25, 2009)

ok

he baawed boot somethin, left for 3 months, and is no longer butthurt


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I meant 30 ATTACK IV AND 31 SPECIAL DEFENSE IV! YAH!


And trela moved to Antarctica.


----------



## Horus (Oct 25, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooo, remember that Lucario website? yeah...


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, where is it?


----------



## Horus (Oct 25, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea, but that's what he said he was doing for a while


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we needz our trela back.

this tournament is like dead. already. seriously. oh no.


----------



## Horus (Oct 25, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:X

Indeed we do.


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dead topic is dead, someone give it cpr.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 27, 2009)

CLEAR
*revives*


----------



## Horus (Oct 27, 2009)

I would fight that diggity guy but his forums leaders are being dicks and not letting me register

Seriously, no censors on plurals? lol


----------



## John102 (Oct 28, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> CLEAR
> *revives*


GOOD JOB DOCTOR! NOW DO CPR ON IT! AND IF THAT DOESN'T WORK FILL I UP WITH SPAM!


----------



## bcb (Oct 30, 2009)

... We need to get our matches done.

If you've got a match to be done, get it done! If both players are on here there's really no excuse, to make it easier Zay and I will probably make a chatroom, but we need to pm the mods over at TTC and make sure they're okay with it.


----------



## bcb (Oct 30, 2009)

I went Wario then Falcon against kid icarus. I did my first match and won, setting an example for youz guyz.


----------



## Horus (Oct 30, 2009)

I need more motivation 

Rest of them are lazy *censored.3.0*s


----------



## bcb (Oct 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> I need more motivation
> 
> Rest of them are lazy *censored.3.0*s


chat might innovate you


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry that i sucked soo much cake shark its mainly because i dont play anymore


----------



## bcb (Oct 30, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Sorry that i sucked soo much cake shark its mainly because i dont play anymore


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 30, 2009)

Fail tourney is still fail.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol  silver, you just play your newbie mario kart wii


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 31, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Lol  silver, you just play your newbie mario kart wii


You think it's newbie?

Wanna race then?


----------



## Horus (Oct 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing about MKW, is that its completely based the items you get or in general; Luck

No skills involved


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think Mario Kart is entirely, or mostly dependant on luck then you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Horus (Oct 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/b-UmKav1NwI


Skill does nothing.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no skill.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i can race ill just get my wii


----------



## Trela (Nov 1, 2009)

Before I say hello, should I post a Wall Of Text explaining what stupid things I've been doing?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Before I say hello, should I post a Wall Of Text explaining what stupid things I've been doing?


You didnt do anything stupid...


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Before I say hello, should I post a Wall Of Text explaining what stupid things I've been doing?


Sounds gewd.

Then I wanna go : D


----------



## Horus (Nov 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were in like 1st until they were *censored.3.0*ed by items -.-'


----------



## Zex (Nov 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly why I stopped playing Mario Kart. That would happen to me every time.


----------



## Trela (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok. I got things to do today, so when I get done I'll post it.

Cant wait!


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 1, 2009)

fhsgfhadgfdhgsbgbsOMG trela!

and mario kart is not based on skill. Everyone use mach bike/flame runner/daisy/funky kong so IT IS BASED ON ITEMS.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> fhsgfhadgfdhgsbgbsOMG trela!
> 
> and mario kart is not based on skill. Everyone use mach bike/flame runner/daisy/funky kong so IT IS BASED ON ITEMS.


Hold on a minute, you people are saying two different things now.

Mario kart is based on items.

Mario kart is based on luck.

Make your mind up....


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Kart is based on items + luck.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, now the for the important question....

Is there skill in using items?


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.
you hold bananas/shells and let go of them when you reach another item box. You place bananas in very tight places. Everybody knows that.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Try doing that in a room of 11 other 9000+ people.

You will lose. Badly.


----------



## Trela (Nov 1, 2009)

........

........

....................

*<big><big>WHAT'S UP, BUDDIES!?</big></big>*

It's been a long time (for me)! I missed coming here everyday and checking on everyone! So what's up?

Even though I have A LOT to say, I'm gonna try and just summarize it all as short as I can. I really don't wanna post those HUGE, MASSIVE WALLS OF TEXT like I used to do lol. And before I begin, I just want to say that I am happy to be back. It's been pretty boring not coming here everyday after checking other things. Scratch that. I've been VERY BORED. I'll explain the reasons why in a little bit, but I'm just GLAD and HAPPY to be back. Seriously!

All right. Let me talk about 3 different subjects about the Trela's life since I've been gone:

*I. Tournaments*

After I left, I had organized myself (just a little bit more) and started attending even MORE Tournaments then before. I had left at the very beginning of August, so from then to now, I've attended somewhere from 10-12 Tournaments. To me, that's, well, A LOT. Out of all of them, the only major ones I attended were HOBO's 17-19, Oh Snap 5, and UoH Fest. Based on my Tournament results and placings from the past couple of months, I have officialy been accepted and put down as the *15th best player in the state of Texas*. That's a little HARD to do if you ask me lol. My major accomplishments in-Tournament would have to be :
1. Placing Top 12 at Ozzfest 3, Final Smash 6, HoBO 17 & 19, and Uoh Fest.
2. Defeating Broly (Marth) and Vex (Bowser) at HOBO 19
3. Going even or close to even with some good players (Razer wahahahaha!)
4. Winning Doubles with Jerm at UoH Fest.

As you can see, they aren't too good of accomplishments lol. Texas is just soo good and has soo many good players that it's nearly impossible to place well.

So, in short been doing ok in Texas. When the next TX Power Rankings come out in 2010, I hope to be Top 12. My goal is to slowly move up the Rankings as HIGH as possible and see what happens then. In the future, the major Tournaments I plan to attend are HOBO's 20-23, WHOBO 2, (hopefully) Pound 4, and some National Tournament on the East Coast in March. I don't think that I will do well at ANY of these, but I just hope that the U.S. can see what Lucario can do!


*II. Online Activity*

You remember what I was talking about when I left? Well, I called it the *Lucario Revolution of 2009*. I hope you like History, cause I'm about to teach some to ya!

The last week of June I created a thread at the Lucario Boards, explaining to everyone what I was gonna do. Basically, I had created a theory called the DLV theory. This theory stated that because of the activity of the Lucario Boards, Lucario mainers were quitting Lucario. After arguing and talking with friends, I decided that I would "wait" for a while and see what the Boards do to themselves. While they were doing this, I started assembling a Team that would work together and help me create my website. After weeks and weeks of all of this stupid crap (I'll explain why it was) and watching the Boards actually work, I stopped. Just stopped. After going through ALL of this, I just stop. My idea of creating a website and having all the Lucario mainers move there was a very, VERY stupid idea. If I had moved all of them to this website, then the Lucario Boards over at SmashBoards would've DIED. If that happened, then, well,lets just say that Lucario would stay C-D Tier forever. My move would've DESTROYED Lucario. Hell, this idea was soo bad that Junebug, one of the best Lucario players, would discuss it with everyone (here's evidence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVwEmAGvPZ0&feature=sub).

So, my website, it didn't happen. I was stupid for starting all of this. I hope in the future to use the God-given ability called common sense and make correct decisions about things. Sorry for pretty much lying to yoll about all of this. It's like I didn't even need to leave TBT.


*III. Trela: The Future*

If you ever wanted to know why I play this game, then you're about to find out. There is *one main goal *I have in Smash: To win a lot money for me and my family. To do that, I would have to become one of the best players in the world. Right now, it doesn't look like it's going to happen. At all. There is many more years of Smash to come, and one day my time will come. I don't know when it'll be, but I just know that I'm gonna do it. For TBT, I wish to stay here forever. I don't want to leave ever again. Leaving my friends just to work on something that won't work is stupid. I hope to host Tournaments here also as long as people want me to.

So, to summarize this for the WIMPS who don't like reading about Trel Trel:

- I'm back forever
- I'm stupid
- I hope to become one of the best players in the world one day

If yoll want to ask me anything, go ahead. Imma start planning a TBT Tournament soon also. I'm glad to be back!

=Trela=


----------



## djman900 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ill read it later, weba Trela DDD


----------



## bcb (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah, great to have ya back Trela. I love to read those massive walls of text.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 1, 2009)

good to have you back, trela. Now tourneys will stop stopping. And why would the tier for lucario go down just based on smashboards?

@silver: Still don't see what youre supposed to do then. Just hold bananas forever? Or just keep on throwing green shells?


----------



## Trela (Nov 1, 2009)

bcb: Dang, son! Glad you like em'!

Mikey: SmashBoards is the world's #1 Smash community out there. If you want to learn how to play/get better or look for recommended rulesets and Tournaments, then you go there. My website was going to be the basis for new players who pick up Lucario. There is one big problem with this: On SmashBoards, you cannot advertise other websites to people there. If I can't even SHOW it to them, then how would they ever "come" to it?

"Well, Mr. Trela, maybe you could've PMed them the link or something."

Well, I really dont want to PM thousands and thousands of players my website. Even non-Lucario mainers want to know more about him, so they go to the #1 source for Lucario, the Lucario Boards. When they get there, they wont find anyone except the new players, because all of the other Lucarios moved to this website (this is if I had PMed the Lucarios that were already there about it). If they cannot find any more information about this character, then either 1 of the 3 things would happen:

1. They would leave him be. He would pretty much DIE. I doubt this would happen, but hey. Who knows!
2. They would work together to help bring him back up. That's VERY unlikely and probably NOT going to happen.
3. The new Lucarios would have to start over again. This would SEVERELY hurt him. It would probably take years for him to come back up again.

Would about option 1 though? What about the Lucarios over at my website? Well, in Smash, not everyone plays it forever. Eventually, they would've died out. If NO other Lucarios found out about it, then yes. Goodbye, Trela's team! All in all, I believe that the choice I made was the right one. I could've messed up a lot of things! Right now, the SBR (Smash Back Room) is discussing the next Tier List, and hopefully with everything that has been going on with Lucario, he will be B Tier still.

I am HORRIBLE at eplaining things, and don't think this makes sense. <3 Trela 

=Trela=


----------



## djman900 (Nov 1, 2009)

If, =Trela= doesn't have a place in the tournament, he can take mine. I'm done with brawl


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Dang, son! Glad you like em'!
> 
> Mikey: SmashBoards is the world's #1 Smash community out there. If you want to learn how to play/get better or look for recommended rulesets and Tournaments, then you go there. My website was going to be the basis for new players who pick up Lucario. There is one big problem with this: On SmashBoards, you cannot advertise other websites to people there. If I can't even SHOW it to them, then how would they ever "come" to it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela back <3


----------



## Fontana (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela's back! O:::::::::::::::::::::

I'm having an... never mind.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcoem back
i wish i could find that welcome back video


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> good to have you back, trela. Now tourneys will stop stopping. And why would the tier for lucario go down just based on smashboards?
> 
> @silver: Still don't see what youre supposed to do then. Just hold bananas forever? Or just keep on throwing green shells?


Because 9 times out of ten you're not the person in 1st frontrunning. You're the one in 5th-12th either trying to ge as higher position as possible or trying to get your team in as higher positions as possible.

Front running is not easy, with blue shells, shock targeting, red shell + POW combos and general team rape.


----------



## Horus (Nov 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video of someone doing it or its fake and no skill.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2009)

I like using the green shell in tourneys it really kills easily. 

=D


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, thats what you mean. 

Without blue shells, and if youre funky kong, you have like no chance of losing.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 2, 2009)

CoD WaW anyone?


----------



## Trela (Nov 2, 2009)

So my people. When would yoll want the next Tournament (if it's ok with bcb, cause I think his is still going on)? I was thinking about starting sign ups this weekend and starting next weekend, and hopefully finishing it before or during Thanksgiving. 

What do yoll think?


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 2, 2009)

what the HAY. BCB! ERRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey guizes, lets finish this tourney so we don't get raped by Trela?


----------



## Trela (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess I could make a thread this weekend...

And ggs Hub/bcb. Some of the stuff Kilex did was stupid, though (Dsmash until is BEYOND stale).

EDIT: Oh you, too Mike! Lol.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I guess I could make a thread this weekend...
> 
> And ggs Hub/bcb. Some of the stuff Kilex did was stupid, though (Dsmash until is BEYOND stale).
> 
> EDIT: Oh you, too Mike! Lol.


D:

I was changing my connection. THANKS A LOT BCB!


----------



## bcb (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm uploading the most epic video ever as we speak.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 2, 2009)

trela owes me about 3 more games.


----------



## bcb (Nov 2, 2009)

If only deese guys would get thier matches done. 

Zay and I who were organizing this tourney were planning to make a chatroom to get this tourney to go by much faster. I'm waiting on him for that. In the mean time, I suppose I wouldn't mind sign-ups. But ONLY if people are determined to get their matches done in this tourney.


----------



## Trela (Nov 2, 2009)

All right sweet!

And which match? Is it the one when me and Kilex did our team combo the Foot Shot (MK Dthrow to Footstool to Fsmash)?

Mikey: Tomorrow!


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> All right sweet!
> 
> And which match? Is it the one when me and Kilex did our team combo the Foot Shot (MK Dthrow to Footstool to Fsmash)?
> 
> Mikey: Tomorrow!


yeah, I know.


----------



## bcb (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> All right sweet!
> 
> And which match? Is it the one when me and Kilex did our team combo the Foot Shot (MK Dthrow to Footstool to Fsmash)?
> 
> Mikey: Tomorrow!


you bet

And if you can help encourage to get players to do thier matches... I'd be your slave for a few weeks.

Edit: No homo


----------



## Trela (Nov 2, 2009)

*uses the power of Trela to save bcb's Tournament*

I can help PM people and organize things (if needed) tomorrow. I'll get on AIM, also!


----------



## djman900 (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> *uses the power of Trela to save bcb's Tournament*
> 
> I can help PM people and organize things (if needed) tomorrow. I'll get on AIM, also!


If youre not in the tourney do you want my spot?


----------



## bcb (Nov 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> *uses the power of Trela to save bcb's Tournament*
> 
> I can help PM people and organize things (if needed) tomorrow. I'll get on AIM, also!


thats cool man


----------



## bcb (Nov 2, 2009)

vid is up, and quality will improve since it is still processing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYwZrYL-YuU


----------



## bcb (Nov 2, 2009)

kk I'm going to bed


----------



## Horus (Nov 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> vid is up, and quality will improve since it is still processing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYwZrYL-YuU


LOL


You see I'm laughing because I was in a game with Kilex and Trela and I think I did better :3



Epic gloating^


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

More than one person is always Funky and Mach > Bowser Bike on some tracks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> vid is up, and quality will improve since it is still processing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYwZrYL-YuU


all i see is button-mashing


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 3, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I hear is Trela telling his brother exactly what to do.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

And to think, he is the person some people idolize.


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just one game.


----------



## Horus (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Fries are good.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bcb, friendlies nao?


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ummm err... I would but I uhh...

<big>WAI?</big>


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz I is practicing mario


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha

Wario > Mario


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so plA?


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... Maybe.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">maybe not</div>


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodie. Not now, tho. I is doing global hw. I was just seeing if you WERE ready, so yeah.

Note that I suck at mario right now.


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you playing or not? -_-
I have to practice new techniques. AND WE HAVE TO PLAY ON BATTLEFIELD/YOSHIS ISLAND


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hate Yoshi's.

But already, I'll play. Just tell me when you're ready.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao gimme one hour.


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, k that's plenty of time.


----------



## Trela (Nov 3, 2009)

F!

I got a shot in my shoulder today, and it still hurts. Imma work on Tournament stuff here a lot tomorrow, so no worries, my ADORING fans!


----------



## bcb (Nov 3, 2009)

...SOWWY MIKEY I FORGOT


----------



## Fontana (Nov 4, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> F!
> 
> I got a shot in my shoulder today, and it still hurts. Imma work on Tournament stuff here a lot tomorrow, so no worries, my ADORING fans!


Lol, I misread that. I thought you actually got shot.


----------



## bcb (Nov 5, 2009)

<big>:-(</big>

You know what's bullcrap?

If I don't get a 92 overall for the semester, my dad's cutting off my wifi for the full second semester. No more internet for the whole second semester. That's what it looks like for me. My report card isn't looking THAT good. I'm afraid that I will no longer have the chance to talk to you guys, brawl you guys, or anything until January. And that's if I get my grades back up.

Your last chance to brawl me could be this weekend.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 5, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> <big>:-(</big>
> 
> You know what's bullcrap?
> 
> ...


WE MUST GET SOME GAMES.

And how can you get a 92 overall? you mean the average of all classes? That cant be that hard. Theres gotta be one class that you get like 97s on all tests and the rest of the classes are probably like 86s for all tests.


----------



## bcb (Nov 5, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that easy when you're taking an AP class. That's serious no joke. I'm guessing my report card to be this.

A+
A+
A
B+
C+
A+
A

Average: About 90


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 5, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. mmk den. good luck for you.

saturday. brawl. morning. 9. sharp as a pin.


----------



## bcb (Nov 5, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't then.


----------



## Trela (Nov 5, 2009)

That SUCKS, bcb! Right when I return, you go 

I hope you make it through school, man! I'll be sure to get some games with ya tomorrow, too.


----------



## bcb (Nov 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> That SUCKS, bcb! Right when I return, you go
> 
> I hope you make it through school, man! I'll be sure to get some games with ya tomorrow, too.


...cool. I plan to be brawling a lot Saturday, but school is my #1, priority. I can't do much now, but I'll try what I can.


----------



## Trela (Nov 5, 2009)

All righty. I could try to get some matches in before I leave to HOBO 20. That's highly unlikely though


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> F!
> 
> I got a shot in my shoulder today, and it still hurts. Imma work on Tournament stuff here a lot tomorrow, so no worries, my *ADORING fans!*


Adoration over vidyagaems skills?

Haha.

Is this tourney actually alive?


----------



## Trela (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm about to PM every unactive player in this Tournament about this. I'm also making my Tournament thread tonight!


----------



## bcb (Nov 6, 2009)

....FFFFFFF

My bad. My dad ment I'd lose some privledges, not all. If my grades don't make it to what he wants I'll still be able to brawl and go onto internet until 6.

I expected the worst.


----------



## Horus (Nov 6, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ....FFFFFFF
> 
> My bad. My dad ment I'd lose some privledges, not all. If my grades don't make it to what he wants I'll still be able to brawl and go onto internet until 6.
> 
> I expected the worst.


DDDDDDDDDDDDD


Brawl for the win?


----------



## bcb (Nov 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone wants to brawl, I'm free.


----------



## Horus (Nov 6, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant "want to brawl?"


----------



## bcb (Nov 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh uhh... sure. Just post again.


----------



## Horus (Nov 6, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post = here, I'll host? :3


----------



## bcb (Nov 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KAYKAY


----------



## bcb (Nov 6, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I forgot wireless wifi isn't working right now. It should be working later today.


----------



## Horus (Nov 6, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I forgot wireless wifi isn't working right now. It should be working later today.


D:


Alright :[


----------



## djman900 (Nov 7, 2009)

I drop out and let THE JJ go on to round 2


----------



## bcb (Nov 7, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I drop out and let THE JJ go on to round 2


Out of the tourney? Or just that round?


----------



## djman900 (Nov 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both...


----------



## bcb (Nov 7, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 4th place for you...


----------



## djman900 (Nov 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh... oh well I'm done with brawl anyway :/


----------



## Josh (Nov 7, 2009)

Wait so who am i playing now?


----------



## bcb (Nov 7, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Wait so who am i playing now?


The winner of John102 vs. Jimmy924.


----------



## Josh (Nov 7, 2009)

kk, just pm when theres a winner.


----------



## Cyber85 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sigh* I Miss Brawl.


----------

